# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  في مشروعيّة الدُّعاء بـ: اللهُمّ أدخِلنِي الجنّةَ بلا حِساب!

## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه...

كُنتُ أدعُو بـ: اللهُمّ أدخِلنِي الفردوسَ بلا حسابٍ ولا سابقةِ عذابٍ، فإذا ب فتوى أحضرتها لنا أُختٌ تقولُ -الفتوى- بعدَمِ جوازِ ذلكَ وها هِيَ:

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على خاتم رسل الله

سألتُ أبي رحمه الله تعالى:
ما حكم الإكثار من دعاء: "اللهم! أدخِلني الجنة بلا حساب ولا
عذاب"؛ حيث إنه لم يرد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم؟*

*فأجاب – رحمه الله -:
هذا اعتـداء في الدعـاء؛ لأن مِن المعلوم أنّ الذين يدخلون الجنة
بغير حساب قد حَقَّقُوا شروطًا خـاصّة. والوارد: ((اللهم! إني
أسألكَ الجنة))**[1]. انتهى جوابه رحمه الله.**
ـــــــــــــــ  ــــ
[1] - وقد جاء في غير ما حديث صحيح، من ذلك ما رواه ابن
ماجه عَنْ أُمِّ كُلْثُومٍ بِنْتِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضيَ اللهُ عنها أَنَّ
رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَّمَهَا هَذَا الدُّعَاءَ: (اللَّهُمَّ! إِنِّي
أَسْأَلُكَ مِنْ الْخَيْرِ كُلِّهِ عَاجِلِهِ وَآجِلِهِ، مَا عَلِمْتُ مِنْهُ وَمَا لَمْ أَعْلَمْ،
وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ الشَّرِّ كُلِّهِ عَاجِلِهِ وَآجِلِهِ، مَا عَلِمْتُ مِنْهُ وَمَا لَمْ أَعْلَمْ.
اللَّهُمّ! إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ مِنْ خَيْرِ مَا سَأَلَكَ عَبْدُكَ وَنَبِيُّكَ، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ
شَرِّ مَا عَاذَ بِهِ عَبْدُكَ وَنَبِيُّكَ، اللَّهُمَّ! إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَا قَرَّبَ
إِلَيْهَا مِنْ قَوْلٍ أَوْ عَمَلٍ، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ النَّارِ وَمَا قَرَّبَ إِلَيْهَا مِنْ
قَوْلٍ أَوْ عَمَلٍ، وَأَسْأَلُكَ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ كُلَّ قَضَاءٍ قَضَيْتَهُ لِي خَيْرًا).
"سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة" (1542).
- سُكَينة بنت محمد ناصر الدين الألبانية في 2/24/2010
منقول*
وخلالَ بحثِيَ عن مَصدَرِها الأصليّ إذ نويتُ إضافتَها هُنا وقفتُ على فتوى أُخرى تُخالفُ هذهِ تمامًا!

السُّؤال:
*أمي دائما  تدعو الله (يا رب أدخلني الجنة بغير حساب)، وتطلب من الناس أن يدعوا لها  بذلك ومن كل من يسافر للبيت الحرام في عمرة أو حج. فهل يجوز هذا الدعاء؟ 
*

الإجابة:

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فيجوز لوالدتك أن تدعو لنفسها بهذا الدعاء وأن تطلب من غيرها أن  يدعو لها به، ففي البخاري ومسلم عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: يَدْخُلُ  الْجَنَّةَ مِنْ أُمَّتِي سَبْعُونَ أَلْفًا بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ هُمْ  الَّذِينَ لَا يَسْتَرْقُونَ وَلَا يَتَطَيَّرُونَ وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ  يَتَوَكَّلُون.
وفي رواية: فَقَامَ إِلَيْهِ عُكَّاشَةُ بْنُ مِحْصَنٍ فَقَالَ: ادْعُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَنِي مِنْهُمْ قَالَ: اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْهُ مِنْهُمْ .
ففي هذا الحديث طلب الصحابي عكاشة بن محصن  من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يدعو له أن يكون من السبعين ألفا ، فدعا  له، فدل هذا على مشروعية الدعاء بهذا للمسلم وكذلك جواز طلب المسلم من غيره  الدعاء له بذلك.
وفي حديث آخر له صلى الله عليه وسلم لما ذكر هؤلاء السبعين ألفا، قال: ... فِدًا لَكُمْ أَبِي وَأُمِّي إِنْ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَنْ تَكُونُوا مِنْ السَّبْعِينَ الْأَلْفِ فَافْعَلُوا. رواه الإمام أحمد. وقال الشيخ شعيب الأرنوؤط في تحقيق المسند: حديث صحيح.

وراجع عن حكم طلب المسلم من غيره أن يدعو له الفتوى رقم: 18397 .
ولمعرفة صفات الذين يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب تراجع الفتوى رقم : 21343.
 والله أعلم .
**
حكم الدعاء بدخول الجنة بغير حساب وطلب ذلك من الغير - إسلام ويب - مركز الفتوى

فما العمل؟
*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على خاتم رسل الله
> 
> سألتُ أبي رحمه الله تعالى:
> ما حكم الإكثار من دعاء: "اللهم! أدخِلني الجنة بلا حساب ولا
> عذاب"؛ حيث إنه لم يرد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم؟*
> 
> *فأجاب – رحمه الله -:
> هذا اعتـداء في الدعـاء؛ لأن مِن المعلوم أنّ الذين يدخلون الجنة
> ...


فتوى غريبة في الواقع
فقد ورد الأمر بسؤال الله الفردوس الأعلى في صحيح البخاري: عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: من آمن بالله ورسوله ، وأقام الصلاة ، وصام رمضان ، كان حقا على الله أن يدخله الجنة ، هاجر في سبيل الله ، أو جلس في أرضه التي ولد فيها ) . قالوا : يا رسول الله ، أفلا ننبئ الناس بذلك ؟ قال : إن في الجنة مائة درجة ، أعدها الله للمجاهدين في سبيله ، كل درجتين ما بينهما كما بين السماء والأرض ، فإذا سألتم الله فسلوهالفردوس ، فإنه أوسط الجنة ، وأعلى الجنة ، وفوقه عرش الرحمن ، ومنه تفجر أنهار الجنة"

وهي درجة عالية ولم يعتبر طلبها تعدٍ بدليل الأمر به.

ومن يطلب دخول الجنة بلا حساب إنما يطلب النتيجة وبالتالي فهو متضمن أيضا الدعاء بالتوفيق للعمل المفضي لهذه النتيجة فما التعدي في ذلك؟؟
وهذا المعنى أورده المفتي في الفتوى الثانية حيث استدل بأن هذا الأجر مذكور في حديثٍ، فإذا طلب هذا الأجر والسعي له والاجتهاد في تحصيله ليس فيه تعدٍ ولا شيء، وبالتالي الدعاء من ضمن الأخذ بالأسباب في تحصيله.
والله أعلم

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا أختي الحبيبة، مُقتنعة بكُلّ ما قُلتِ،
وأسألُ اللهَ أن يُعلّمَنا ما ينفعُنا

----------


## أم عيسى

عزيزتي مفتي الفتوى الأولى الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله، وقد أعتبره رحمه الله تعدي في الدعاء وذكر السبب أنهم أصحاب ميزات خاصة فكأنك تحددي لله تعالى كيف يوصلك إلى الفردوس الأعلى، فقد طُلب منك أن تدعي بالفردوس الأعلى لكن دون بدون أن تشترط؛ والدليل على ذلك عندما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سبقك بها عكاشة! فلم لم يدعو للصحابي الآخر؟!
المسألة ليست لكل أحد، ودليل أخر عندما كان واحد مع الصحابة مع ابنه فدعى الابن اللهم ارزقني البيت الأبيض في الجنة فرد عليه الصحابي أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سيأتي أقوام يعتدون في الدعاء.
فنحن نطلب الفردوس الأعلى بدون فرض كيفية الوصول .. ولعل هذا مقصود الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> والدليل على ذلك عندما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سبقك بها عكاشة! فلم لم يدعو للصحابي الآخر؟!


بارك الله فيك الدليل عليك لا لك (ابتسامة)

لم ينه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عكاشة عن الدعاء ولا عن طلبه بل أقره وقال له أنت منهم.

ولو كان تعدٍ لبين ذلك.

أما عدم دعائه لمن بعد عكاشة فأقوال العلماء فيه كثير منها أنه أراد إغلاق الباب حتى لا يتكرر الطلب.

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

شكرَ اللهُ لكُمَا وجزاكُما خيرًا، أسعدُ بالـ(فُرجة) على نقاشٍ علميّ (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

السؤال:
قال تعالى : ( ثُمَّ أَوْرَثْنَا الْكِتَابَ الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَيْنَا مِنْ عِبَادِنَا فَمِنْهُمْ ظَالِمٌ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمِنْهُمْ مُقْتَصِدٌ وَمِنْهُمْ سَابِقٌ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَضْلُ الْكَبِيرُ ) فاطر/32. هل السبعون ألفا الذين يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب هم : ( ظالم لنفسه ، ومقتصد ، وسابق بالخيرات )، أم هم ( مقتصد ، وسابق بالخيرات فقط )، أم هم ( سابق بالخيرات فقط ) ؟ وشكرا . 




الجواب :
الحمد لله
 ظواهر الأدلة الشرعية تقرر أن الذين يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب هم السابقون  بالخيرات ، وليسوا المقتصدين أو الظالمين لأنفسهم ، وتوضيح ذلك فيما يلي :
أولا : 
جاءت بعض الأحاديث النبوية الصريحة تقسم الناس ثلاثة أصناف ، فيصف النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم السابقين بالخيرات فقط أنهم يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب .
عَنْ أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ : 
 ( قَالَ اللهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : ( ثُمَّ أَوْرَثْنَا الْكِتَابَ الَّذِينَ  اصْطَفَيْنَا مِنْ عِبَادِنَا فَمِنْهُمْ ظَالِمٌ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمِنْهُمْ مُقْتَصِدٌ  وَمِنْهُمْ سَابِقٌ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ بِإِذْنِ اللهِ ) فاطر/32، فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ  سَبَقُوا بِالْخَيْرَاتِ فَأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ بِغَيْرِ  حِسَابٍ ، وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ اقْتَصَدُوا فَأُولَئِكَ يُحَاسَبُونَ حِسَابًا  يَسِيرًا ، وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ فَأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ  يُحَاسَبُونَ فِي طُولِ الْمَحْشَر ، ثُمَّ هُمُ الَّذِينَ تَلَافَاهُمُ اللهُ  بِرَحْمَتِهِ ، فَهُمُ الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ : ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي  أَذْهَبَ عَنَّا الْحَزَنَ إِنَّ رَبَّنَا لَغَفُورٌ شَكُورٌ ) فاطر/34، إِلَى  قَوْلِهِ : ( لُغُوبٌ ) فاطر/35 ) 
رواه الإمام أحمد في " المسند " (36/57) قال : حدثنا إسحاق بن عيسى ، حدثني أنس بن  عياض الليثي أبو ضمرة ، عن موسى بن عقبة ، عن علي بن عبد الله الأزدي ، عن أبي  الدرداء به . 
وهذا إسناد صحيح ، رواته ثقات ، أولهم شيخ الإمام أحمد إسحاق بن عيسى البغدادي ،  وكذلك شيخه أنس بن عياض ، وإمام المغازي موسى بن عقبة ، وكلهم ذكروا في طبقة تلاميذ  ومشايخ بعضهم .
وأما علي بن عبد الله الأزدي فهو كذلك ثقة ، قال فيه ابن عدي : " لا بأس به عندي "  انتهى من " الكامل " (6/307)، وذكره ابن حبان في " مشاهير علماء الأمصار " (ص/152)  وقال : " من رهط محمد بن واسع ، كان يختم القرآن في رمضان في كل ليلة " انتهى. 
 " ولما ذكره ابن خلفون في كتاب " الثقات " قال: هو ثقة ، قاله أحمد بن صالح وغيره "  هكذا جاء في " إكمال تهذيب الكمال " (9/357) 
وقال الذهبي رحمه الله : " ما علمت لأحد فيه جرحة ، وهو صدوق " انتهى من " ميزان  الاعتدال " (3/142)
وسماعه من أبي الدرداء محتمل أيضا ، فقد أثبت العلماء سماعه من عبد الله بن عمر ومن  أبي هريرة رضي الله عنهما ، فليس من المستبعد إثبات سماعه من أبي الدرداء رضي الله  عنه أيضا.
ولذلك قال الهيثمي رحمه الله :
 " رواه أحمد بأسانيد رجال أحدها رجال الصحيح ، وهي هذه إن كان علي بن عبد الله  الأزدي سمع من أبي الدرداء ، فإنه تابعي " انتهى من " مجمع الزوائد " (7/95)
وقد أعل محققو " المسند " في طبعة " مؤسسة الرسالة " هذا الحديث بالانقطاع بين علي  بن عبد الله الأزدي وأبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه ، مستدلين بقول الإمام البخاري رحمه  الله في " التاريخ الكبير " (19/18): " وقال محمد بن علي : نا سعيد بن عبد الحميد  قال : نا ابن أبي الزناد ، عن موسى بن عقبة ، عن عبد الله بن علي الأزدي – هكذا في  المطبوع ، والصواب علي بن عبد الله -، عن أبي خالد البكري ، أن رجلا جاء المدينة  فلقي أبا الدرداء نحوه " انتهى.
فجعل بين عبد الله بن علي وأبي الدرداء أبا خالد البكري ، غير أن رواية الإمام أحمد  رحمه الله التي ظاهرها الاتصال بين علي وأبي الدرداء أثبت ، فالراوي عن موسى بن  عقبة هناك أنس بن عياض ، وهو أثبت من عبدالرحمن بن أبي الزناد الذي في إسناد "  التاريخ الكبير "، فقد قال عنه أحمد بن حنبل : مضطرب الحديث ، وقال أبو حاتم وابن  معين : لا يحتج به . انظر : " تهذيب التهذيب " (6/172). 
وقد وردت أسانيد أخرى لهذا الحديث فيها شيء من الاضطراب ، يمكن مراجعتها في "  التاريخ الكبير " (9/17-18)، غير أن الإمام الحاكم ذكرها في " المستدرك " (2/462)  ثم قال : " وإذا كثرت الروايات في الحديث ظهر أن للحديث أصلا " انتهى، وكذلك قال  البيهقي رحمه الله في " البعث والنشور " (ص/83)، ونقل العلامة ابن القيم عن طائفة  من العلماء أنها " قد بلغت في الكثرة إلى حد يشد بعضها بعضا ، ويشهد بعضها لبعض "  انتهى من " طريق الهجرتين " (ص/201) 

ثانيا :
الآثار الواردة عن الصحابة في تفسير هذه الآيات تدل على أن السابقين بالخيرات هم  الذين يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب .
عن علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه قال في تفسير الآية : 
 " هم أمة محمد صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم ، ورثهم الله كل كتاب أنزله ؛ فظالمهم  يغفر له ، ومقتصدهم يحاسب حسابًا يسيرًا ، وسابقهم يدخل الجنة بغير حساب " 
رواه ابن جرير الطبري في " جامع البيان " (20/465) 
وعن أَبي وائل عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : 
 " هذه الأمة ثلاثة أثلاث يوم القيامة ؛ ثلث يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب ، وثلث يحاسبون  حسابًا يسيرًا ، وثلث يجيئون بذنوب عظام حتى يقول : ما هؤلاء ؟ وهو أعلم تبارك  وتعالى ، فتقول الملائكة : هؤلاء جاءوا بذنوب عظام إلا أنهم لم يشركوا بك ، فيقول  الرب : أدخلوا هؤلاء في سعة رحمتي ، وتلا عبد الله هذه الآية : ( ثُمَّ أَوْرَثْنَا  الْكِتَابَ الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَيْنَا مِنْ عِبَادِنَا ) "
رواه ابن جرير الطبري في " جامع البيان " (20/465) 

ثالثا : 
تقريرات أهل العلم في هذا الموضوع توضح أيضا أن الذين يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب هم  السابقون بالخيرات ، ننقل منها ما يلي :
يقول الشيخ صالح الفوزان حفظه الله :
 " من حقق التوحيد ، يعني أنه لم يشرك بالله شيئاً ، ولم يكن عنده شيء من المعاصي ،  هذا تحقيق التّوحيد ، ومن بلغ هذه المرتبة دخل الجنة بلا حساب . 
أما من كان في المرتبة التي قبلها ، وهو الموحّد الذي عنده ذنوب ، فهذا قد يُغفر له  ، وقد يعذب بالنار ثم يُخرج منها ؛ لأن الموحّدين على ثلاث طبقات كما قال تعالى : (  ثُمَّ أَوْرَثْنَا الْكِتَابَ الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَيْنَا مِنْ عِبَادِنَا فَمِنْهُمْ  ظَالِمٌ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمِنْهُمْ مُقْتَصِدٌ وَمِنْهُمْ سَابِقٌ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ  بِإِذْنِ اللهِ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَضْلُ الْكَبِيرُ )
الطبقة الأولى : الذين سلموا من الشرك ، وقد لا يسلمون من الذنوب التي هي دون الشرك  ، وهم الظالمون لأنفسهم ، وهم معرضون للوعيد .
الطبقة الثانية : المقتصدون الذين فعلوا الواجبات وتركوا المحرمات ، وقد يفعلون بعض  المكروهات ويتركون بعض المستحبات ، وهم الأبرار .
الطبقة الثالثة : التي سَلِمَت من الشرك الأكبر والأصغر ومن البدع ، وتركت المحرمات  والمكروهات وبعض المباحات ، واجتهدت في الطاعات من واجبات ومستحبات ، وهؤلاء هم  السابقون بالخيرات ، ومن كان بهذه المرتبة دخل الجنة بلا حساب ولا عذاب " انتهى من  " إعانة المستفيد شرح كتاب التوحيد " (1/74-75)
ويقول الشيخ عبدالله الغنيمان حفظه الله :
 " الذين يسبقون إلى الجنة بغير حساب هم الذين يفعلون الواجبات ويتركون المحرمات  والمكروهات ، ويفعلون المستحبات ، وهؤلاء هم الذين ذكرهم الله جل وعلا في أحد أقسام  الذين أورثهم الله جل وعلا الكتاب ، وهم الذين اصطفاهم الله ، فهم السابقون  بالخيرات بإذن ربهم ؛ لأن الله جل وعلا قسمهم ثلاثة أقسام : قسم ظالم لنفسه ، وقسم  مقتصد ، وقسم سابق بالخيرات بإذن الله .
فهؤلاء الذين يسبقون بالخيرات بإذن الله جل وعلا هم الذين يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب  ولا عذاب ، فيسبقون إليها قبل غيرهم ، وهذا أيضاً لا يلزم منه أن الذين يحاسبون ولا  يسبقون إليها يكونون أقل منهم درجة ، فقد يكون الذين يحاسبون منهم من إذا دخل الجنة  كان أعلى من السابقين الذين دخلوها بلا حساب ، كما إذا كان الإنسان عنده جهاد وعنده  أموال، ولكنه ينفق في سبيل الله وينفع عباد الله بأمواله ، فهو يحاسب عن ماله : من  أين جمعه وفيم أنفقه ، ولا بد من المحاسبة ، ولكن بعد المحاسبة قد تكون درجته أرفع  من درجة الذين يسبقون إلى الجنة بغير حساب " انتهى من " شرح فتح المجيد " (درس  رقم18/ص7 بترقيم الشاملة)
والله أعلم .

الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

> وهذا أيضاً لا يلزم منه أن الذين يحاسبون ولا يسبقون إليها يكونون أقل منهم درجة


يا الله!

جزاااكُم ربّي كُلّ خيرٍ وباركَ فيكُم.

----------

